
We can't forget John F. Kennedy's assassination - Dowwie
https://www.salon.com/2018/11/22/we-cant-forget-john-f-kennedys-assassination/
======
masonic

      The assignation (sic) of President Kennedy was a blatant affront...
    

Wow. Nice editing, Salon.

Nowhere in the entire rant is any reasoning as to what conspiracy is being
championed here.

